
A History of Early Versions of Adventure - ingve
https://bluerenga.wordpress.com/2016/08/08/a-history-of-early-versions-of-adventure/
======
mmastrac
This seems like a good opportunity to plug my web port of the David Platt
550-point version:
[http://grack.com/demos/adventure](http://grack.com/demos/adventure)

Source is here:
[https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure](https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure)

This was a fun multi-year project for me. I had to reverse engineer everything
from the Fortran executive and the very incomplete documentation for the game.

------
iconjack
I learned FORTRAN in at a summer job between jr and sr years of high school
from the source code of some version in 1978 on a MODCOMP mini computer with
IBM terminals where I saw zeroes with dots in the middle for the first time.

------
rmc
People might be interested in Jason Scott's documentary about text adventures:
_Get Lamp_ [http://www.getlamp.com/](http://www.getlamp.com/)

------
acomjean
I like there is a text adventure included in many versions of emacs.

M-x dunnet

